# We've Got #1 Egg! Wooooooooooow!



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Everyone you are talking with the worlds happiest mother and Father of a tiel egg in the world. Pussy Cat ( our female tiel) just laid her first ever egg about 1 hour ago. And Eric and Myself (Nickiey) (Human Parents) couldn't be happier!  I've been waiting on pins and needles all day for this one egg  I thought that she would never lay it but she didn't seem to be in any pain or to be having any problems so I just let them be and about an hour ago She did it finaly and we couldn't be happier!

Eric and NIckiey


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

Ohh congrats!!!!
*sends babie cockateil dust your way*
:tiel2::tiel3::tiel5::tiel6::tiel1::tiel4:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww that's good!! Congratulations!! Get the camera out, we want photos every step of the way....from egg to adult. lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You can expect another egg tomorrow about that same time in the afternoon. Good Luck!


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

Just so Everyone knows Sweetrsue is the smartest lady in the world and is an amazing helper Thank you so much Sue your ##### 1111111111
Nickiey



sweetrsue said:


> You can expect another egg tomorrow about that same time in the afternoon. Good Luck!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You Nickiey but I think your giving me too much credit!


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope I was really freaking out that day and you calmed down telling me that it was normal for her to be taking so long to lay her first egg. thank you



sweetrsue said:


> Thank You Nickiey but I think your giving me too much credit!


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

We just had egg #2 about 30 mins. ago now:clap::tiel4: Everything seems to be going great she's right on time with everything.  They are both doing there jobs, Mama's on the eggs all day and Daddy's on the eggs all night:lovebirds::angel::innocent: I couldn't have asked for better parents. Now we just have to wait for the next egg and to see if there's any babies inside these cute little eggs:excited:

We'll talk to you soon and will keep you all posted!

Eric:tiel2: & Nickiey:tiel4:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations  Keep, keeping us updated


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

We will we're going to have pics. of the egg for tomorrow!

Eric & Nickiey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I love pictures of eggs!


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

Here some egg pics. The Latino is Mommy and the Gray is Daddy!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They look like they are doing their duties, I bet they will be great parents the whole time!!  Good Luck!


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Everything looks just right!


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Sue,

I'm just amazed at how they just know what to do. When I had my first baby I read every book there was about being a first time mom and she just knew what to do. I'm amazeing 

Thank You
Nickiey



sweetrsue said:


> Everything looks just right!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It is amazing how nature takes care of things! That reminds me of a joke!...A Mother skunk had two babies. She named one of them IN and one of them OUT. When the babies started getting independant they wandered off in seperate directions. Mother Skunk searched and searched but she couldn't find OUT. However she had no trouble finding IN...Why?... IN stinks.


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi That's to funny!

I have a question?????????  Very confuesed! When you are looking to see if the eggs are furtal to you count the day that they are laid or to do start counting to five days at 24 hours after they are laid? I'm lost if they was laid Thursday the 28th @ 7:30pm what day can I tell if they are furtal?

Thank You
NIckiey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would consider the afternoon following your first egg as day #1. You should be able to count the egg that was laid on the 28th by Tues the 2nd...TOMORROW!!! If you did already sneak a peek. You will see a fertile egg will look a deeper orange than it did at the start. You should be able to see little veins. Check out the sticky thread on the development on the egg. I think it's under Cockatiel Breeding. Maybe it will give you some pictures to look at while you wait to candle the egg.


----------



## Nickiey (Jul 11, 2008)

You know me Sue I had to sneak a peek on egg #1 It's is a deeper orange then #2 egg where that one looks like it is all clear. I did get to read that thread about the way egg develop it was very interesting but I don't think that I saw any pics. I'll have to go and look at it again! I'll post tomorrow about the eggs.!

Nickiey



sweetrsue said:


> I would consider the afternoon following your first egg as day #1. You should be able to count the egg that was laid on the 28th by Tues the 2nd...TOMORROW!!! If you did already sneak a peek. You will see a fertile egg will look a deeper orange than it did at the start. You should be able to see little veins. Check out the sticky thread on the development on the egg. I think it's under Cockatiel Breeding. Maybe it will give you some pictures to look at while you wait to candle the egg.


----------

